# cannot logon onto windows 8.1 password on a lenovo c3/c4/c5 series desktop



## sergios (Oct 1, 2014)

i have a lenovo c3/c4/c5 series windows 8.1 desktop that cannot logon onto the password!

when you press the letter r, a black dot by itself stays in the password windows 8.1 password logon screen, in the box!

i have pressed f1 to enter the bios section after restarting the desktop, but before the lenovo logo shows, and the administrator and power password were not installed, according to the security section in the bios!

i then installed both the administrator and power password from the security section from the bios but now before you logon onto the windows 8.1 password logon section, you need to type in the new power password that was saved from the security section from the bios, before you logon onto the windows 8.1 password logon screen section!

it still has the one black dot, after typing the letter R, in the windows 8.1 password logon screen, even after installing the power and administrator password from the security section from the bios!

i wanted to use hirens 15.2 mini windows xp to reset the windows 8.1 password from the usb flash drive outside of windows, but i do not know how to do change the boot order to boot from the usb flash drive from the bios!

i need to know what section that you need to go to in the bios to change the boot order, so that in boots from the usb flash drive!

i have already tried to do a power reset, disconnectiing all of the peripherals, including the power cable, with all of the lights off, then holding and pressing the power button on the side for 30 to 40 seconds, then putting everything back on after, but the problem with not being able to put a windows 8.1 password on the logon screen is still there!

my friend shutdown the computer, taking the power cable out, which is not the right way to shut the computer down! no wonder it has this problem!

i think it is a hardware fault!

if you could tell me how to boot from the usb flash drive in the bios, then i would then be able to reset the password outside of windows, using the mini windows xp section from hirens 15.2!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First off, you do not need to setup a Bios password or Hard Drive password, unless you want, you can boot into the Bios and remove these. 
If you can't type in the login field in Windows use the Onscreen Keyboard (see Attached) Other then that, due to forum rules, we cannot assist you with Password removal or circumvention,


----------

